# kinda weird



## dumjosephdrum (Sep 27, 2007)

Ya i was fishing the chesapeake bay on a buddy of mines boat and i landed a 48inch red on live eel has anyone ever heard of hooking up on reds with live eels?and he was released


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Never. He musta been hungry!opcorn:


----------



## wild sidearm (Aug 16, 2003)

i know butch out on seagull pier has caught them on cut eel. i've caught them on blue croaker and and they love spot. u might be able to catch them on just about anything.... if hes there and hes hungry


----------



## allaroundfishin (May 13, 2006)

Big reds are nothing more then scavangers they will eat anything


----------

